# Attaching projector to drop ceiling



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok so I'm a confessed forum sponge who's been sucking up all your information while converting my old garage into kids & dads playroom. My question is this.... I installed a 2x2 grid drop ceiling and want to mount my projector. I saw they make a false panel for this but I don't see it necessary to spend that money and the wife thinks its ugly. What I was looking to do was install a 2x2 plywood piece above the ceiling tile that is already in the square where the projector needs to go, so that my mounting hardware goes through the tile into the plywood so it would hold. I would obviously install a few extra hanger wires on that square of the ceiling grid to handle the added weight... do you guys think this will work functionally yet still be asthetically pleasing to the boss? :hide:

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rob.

A lot depends on how much the PJ weighs. For most digital PJs that are 20-30ish lbs, I'd think it would be fine as long as you use something like a good 3/4" AB type plywood.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

its a mits 1500 and claims it only weighs 6.5 lbs plus the bracket. thanks for the quick reply


----------

